# Requesting Portuguese citizenship for family members?



## inbluegardens (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello!

I recently obtained Portuguese citizenship through my mother (she was born in Portugal) I was wondering if it would be possible for me to request Portuguese citizenship for one of my family members that is not a Portuguese citizen. If this is possible, how would I go about starting this process?

Any and all info would be appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

inbluegardens said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently obtained Portuguese citizenship through my mother (she was born in Portugal) I was wondering if it would be possible for me to request Portuguese citizenship for one of my family members that is not a Portuguese citizen. If this is possible, how would I go about starting this process?
> 
> ...


~

What is the relationship of family members, different processes for children, wife (depends) when married, siblings, etc

There are several ways to handle this - you can contact a consulate and obtain the information from them, do some research yourself - all this information is available on the internet - though the law might be in Portuguese you can use a translation tool - good enough to get a general overview, or else employ a competent lawyer to handle it for you.


----------

